# catfish loop



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

heres how i make my catfish loops, i was asked by some people about it. any input is greatly appreciated, thanx! 

first of all i tie 2 nocking points, one above and one below the place where i will nock the arrow. the one on top i make it very small, and the one on the bottom, a bit bigger. (sorry the pic is fuzzy, i just noticed that when i was going to upload it  )










then, i take a piece of bowstring, and wrap it around my fingers 12 times. you can tie the ends at the end. 










then put the loop in the bowstring like this. both nocking points should be inside the loop...










then bend the loop around the bowstring, and begin serving about 1/4" above it...










then, serve the loop...










once you serve it all, serve 1/4" under it...











heres the final loop:


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

Those look like a much better alternitive to a standard loop. How long do they last? Does your serving ever seperate? I tried many different ways before I setteled on the loops I use now. I did a couple similar to what you are doing here.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

i think these can last the life of a bowstring, or more. the loop serving doesnt separates if it is served properly, if you leave a space then the serving may move a little. the first ones i made, the serving moved a little, but now im better at serving, so they look nicer and the serving stays put. 

i have tied regular D loops before, and i havent had one move or slip, but i think theses ones last longer, plus they look better. the blue one is on a blue bow, on a camo bow i make them black but can also be green or tan, and on a cheetah bow i made a yellow loop. on my blue bow all the serving is blue, even the peep is tied with blue thread. if im going to shoot bad, at least i should look good while doing it!!


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

I gotta be careful here, so I don't offend anyone (like I have in the past), but why would you do one like this? It looks very cool, and I bet it lasts just fine. Once installed, yours can not be adjusted without major surgery. I bet I can install, remove, and adjust 20 regular string loops while you tie one. I have NEVER EVER had one come off. The standard version is easy to adjust, easy to remove, easy to install. You can replace one in 30 seconds if you see any wear.

Again, I don't want to offend. Your loop looks cool. I just do not see any real advantage, other than appearance.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

A Mess said:


> I just do not see any real advantage, other than appearance.


yes, its mainly that =p i think it might last a bit longer than regular loops, but yes, you can tie 20 regulars while i tie one of this one. 

the other advantage comes when you live 3 hours away from the closest pro shop, like me. i have a lot of bowstring material, since i have replaced some strings and i keep the old ones, some of them with one or 2 broken strands. but, right now i dont have any loop material. maybe one of my friends has some, but if i need one right now, i dont have it, and i know theres a lot of bowstring in my tool box. 

another thing that comes to my mind is that i never adjust D loops or nocking points, i prefer to move the rest since i fint it easier and more accurate, i tie the D loop so the arrow covers the rest hole, and the tune by moving the rest up or down. isnt it the same to lower the rest than to raise the loop?? maybe i have been doing it wrong  
thanx!


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

Your comments about rest adjustment are well taken, I do the same. I also have an advantage in that I work in a pro shop, so have unlimited access to materials. Working in a shop reveals the occasional scenario where simple rest adjustment will not get the job done, however. People change rests, or fletching, or draw lengths, or strings and cables, which may require nock point adjustment other than that which can be done with the rest.

Again, nice looking loop.


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

A Mess, I do a modified Catfish Loop and have for several years. The difference between what he has done and what I do are several. I put 2 finishing nails in the end of my workbench to wind the serving material around to standardize the size of my loop. I make 5 turns around the nails and then tie a square knot where the ends join. One end is very short and the other has about a 15 inch tag end. One problem with the conventional Catfish Loop is the individual strands of serving try under the pressure of drawing your bow, to seperate your center serving. After I center the little loop and pull the sides around the bowstring to form a D, I make sure the square knot is near the bowstring and then go around the D a couple of times then serve the loop around the string on that end then continue down the D to the other end and serve the loop formed there then serve back down the D on top of the previous serving and tie it off. I then thoroughly work bowstring wax into the loop and I am done. What is the advantage of this type loop. There are several (1) it will never come undone once it's on (2) it will not induce any torque in the bowstring whatsoever as it is able to move freely in the waxed loops at either end which because of the way they served the serving is at a right angle to the center serving. I then make any necessary adjustments to achieve proper centershot with the arrow rest. I t has worked very well on all my BowTechs and on my Elite. In fact I am so sure of it holding that today when showing another fellow the proper timing of my Elite, I tied a 1/4 inch nylon rope to a stainless clevise on my hitch on my truck and tied the other end to my D loop and showed him the postion of the draw stops at full draw and hard into the back wall as a back tension shooter might draw the bow. I really pulled hard on the bow and did so with absolute confidence the loop wouldn't come loose and cause a dry fire.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

*Ok*

I think I understand what you mean by serving around the ends of the loop to make the strands go at a 90 to the center serving on the bow. I got that part, but i do have 2 questions.
1. Can I just use regular .021 serving for the whole thing, or should I use string material, or what?

2. When you serve around the strands how stiff does this make the loop? The reason I ask is that I shoot bt and I was wondering when I tilt the release to anchor will that apply any twist torque to the bow string, or at least any more than a "regular" loop.

thanks for the help,
Mitch


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

practice-more said:


> I think I understand what you mean by serving around the ends of the loop to make the strands go at a 90 to the center serving on the bow. I got that part, but i do have 2 questions.
> 1. Can I just use regular .021 serving for the whole thing, or should I use string material, or what?
> 
> 2. When you serve around the strands how stiff does this make the loop? The reason I ask is that I shoot bt and I was wondering when I tilt the release to anchor will that apply any twist torque to the bow string, or at least any more than a "regular" loop.
> ...


for the serving i have been using nylon thread, i bought a 300 yard spool for less than $1 and it has served me very well, i use it to tie peep sights, serve D loops, and i get a perfect nock fit on the center serving. i also use it to serve the parts that contact the cam and idler. you can use serving thread, or i read some people use bowstring. but i think regular serving works very good. 

and, if you tilt and bend the loop i dont think it would apply torque to the string. heres a pic i just took for reference:


good luck!


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

looks nice,but it has to be a bit heavier than a standard loop also


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

*High Jacking in progress*

A Mess- No offense !!! Get me your snail mail !!

I am going to step into this one. My loops are actually a served loop that is seperate from the string so it can be moved up and down all you want. On a couple of occasions I have simply loosened mine up slid it out of the way, tied in a new nock point and then put the loop back. I too shoot a BT release and i have found no torque issues at all. Actually i have found i get a cleaner release with my loops because they are quite stiff and very very smooth. Mine are actully slick to the touch. On top of alll that mine are actually lighter than a standard loop because of the material i use and the lack of knots.

I have shipped some of mine to AT members so hopefully they will post how they feel about them.

The Catfish Loop is a nice idea but i don't think it is as effective as a loop that is served under tension and then put on the bow.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

*Thanks*

I just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone for your input.

Thanks, and have 1 on me, :darkbeer: 

Mitch


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

*So I tried one*

AND,
I do not have any problem getting it on the bow. The first one I made, I wrapped it around two nails, and I made right on the string, the second one I tried, I wrapped it around the nails again, but this time I served it right there, and then put it on my string by removing the string. 
Now, the problem I had was that I could not get the loops tight enough to the bowstring. The loop did not want to slide up or down, but it did spin freely around the string. What do you guys do to fix this, or is that just how they work?

Thanks again.
Mitch


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Yes Amess*

I agree with that Mess guy. I am sure that your method works well but I have NEVER had a problem with a standard loop. I shoot them untill the outer woven casing wears through and then in a couple of miuntes I put on a new one. 
Not being critical of your method just looks too complicated to acomplish the same thing
BUT I do like new ideas...keep 'em comming


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

Very nice.

But for all the work and effort, I just use the Knotless String Loop for $8.00.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I bought a super-loop from plastic paul. I received it a couple of days ago. I haven't put it on yet but plan on it soon. His loops are awesome. Very tightly served. Why replace loops when you can put one on and be done with it? When I get my draw length right, I don't want to replace my loops. It seems they always stretch. I thinks Paul's loops will be the way to go.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

I've got 15,000 shots on one of Pauls loops. The servings worn on the string from my arrow nocks but the loop is in pristine condition. Can't wait to get a set of his strings and cables!!


----------

